# DC snowstorm



## PomfretPlunge (Mar 3, 2014)

My favorite kind of weather in DC today.


----------



## Nick (Mar 3, 2014)

Good for DC. I'm kinda bummed none of it is making it up to the northeast ;/ at least not here


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 3, 2014)

We will get the goods one last time before spring I have a feeling.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 4, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> We will get the goods one last time before spring I have a feeling.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



I agree.  Think Mother Nature has at least one more good pop for the Northeast.  Hopefully enough to carry us into Deep April.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------

